# [solved]dig: ";; Got bad packet: bad compression pointer"

## toralf

I got today at my server

```
mr-fox ~ # dig -x 139.199.79.28

;; Got bad packet: bad compression pointer

109 bytes

97 a8 83 83 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 01 02 32 38 02          .............28.

37 39 03 31 39 39 03 31 33 39 07 69 6e 2d 61 64          79.199.139.in-ad

64 72 04 61 72 70 61 00 00 0c 00 01 c0 16 00 06          dr.arpa.........

00 01 00 00 26 8d 00 2a 01 7a 04 61 72 69 6e 03          ....&..*.z.arin.

6e 65 74 00 07 64 6e 73 2d 6f 70 73 c1 f3 78 39          net..dns-ops..x9

53 b5 00 00 07 08 00 00 03 84 00 0a 8c 00 00 00          S...............

2a 30 00 00 29 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00                   *0..)........

```

whereas at my desktop it works:

```
tfoerste@t44 ~ $  dig -x 139.199.79.28

; <<>> DiG 9.11.0-P5 <<>> -x 139.199.79.28

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: FORMERR, id: 28391

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:

; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 1280

; COOKIE: 8f9e966b375afeaa (echoed)

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;28.79.199.139.in-addr.arpa.    IN      PTR

;; Query time: 48 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Sat Jun 03 11:20:47 CEST 2017

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 67

```

And now - a minute later - I get at my server 

```
mr-fox ~ # dig -x 139.199.79.28

;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.

; <<>> DiG 9.11.0-P5 <<>> -x 139.199.79.28

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 42059

;; flags: qr rd ra ad; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:

; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;28.79.199.139.in-addr.arpa.    IN      PTR

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

139.in-addr.arpa.       9755    IN      SOA     z.arin.net. dns-ops.arin.net. 2017022901 1800 900 691200 10800

;; Query time: 3 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Sat Jun 03 11:22:26 CEST 2017

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 109

```

Could somebody points me to an explanation ? TIA

FWIW: At both systems I do use dnsmasq 2.76-r1,  have DNSSEC activated and this in resolv.conf :"nameserver 127.0.0.1" and this for dnsmasq:

```
mr-fox ~ # grep -v -e '^$' -e '^#' /etc/dnsmasq.conf 

domain-needed

conf-file=/usr/share/dnsmasq/trust-anchors.conf

dnssec

dnssec-check-unsigned

server=2a01:4f8:0:a0a1::add:1010

server=2a01:4f8:0:a102::add:9999

server=2a01:4f8:0:a111::add:9898

server=213.133.98.98

server=213.133.99.99

server=213.133.100.100

cache-size=10000
```

Update:dnsmasq related, fixed in 2.77/UpdateLast edited by toralf on Sun Jun 04, 2017 8:23 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gerdesj

What exactly are you expecting?  Your "working" desktop does not return anything either: the request for a PTR record simply fails to find anything.  Your server probably is NSSEC challenged in some way.

----------

